# Hi from California



## cloud jaguar (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi i am new to this forum and new to mantises. The other day a peach/pink adult mantis slammed into my wifes arm when we were outside and fell to the ground. We figured it fell out of a scruffy Apocanthus aboveWe captured the specimin and read all that we could find about the creature and finally identified it as Stagmomantis Californica. It appears to have a slightly gimpy or hurt arm. We fed it all it wanted (3 crickets) one day then did not feed it for 1.5 days. While it was sprigthly and active at first, it seemed lethargic yesterday and slightly shaky - fearing it may be weakening or worse, I found a nice Zinnia (the only really flowering plant on my property other than some anemic looking roses). However, as I placed the mantis, i noticed ANOTHER mantis in the Zinnia - a green Stagmomantis Californica. I removed the other mantis so that it would not eat the one that we found earlier and plan to keep it for a couple of days until I can figure out where to release it.

I am wondering why the peach/pink mantis would have weakened so. It is possible it was hurt from the impact but it seemed to be mostly ok. This morning I saw the weakened one on the Zinnia and it seemed to be doing alright. The other green one ate like a horse and seems healthy and strong and active.

What are some things I can do to ensure this creature will do fine for a couple of days in captivity? It is in a large critter keeper with a stick - mostly climbs and hangs upside down.

Thanks.

~Arkanis


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh also, my wife and i want to raise up some nymphs from garden store Oothicae this spring and them release them as L4 or L5 - should we raise them in nets and put fruit fly culture inside net or what is the best way ?

~Arkanis


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 12, 2008)

if you go to mantis place u can get a tall rectangle with feeder holes and stuff and get a feeeder bottle and put ur fruit fly culture in there and it hangs or whatever and the flies just walk into their bottle. www.mantisplace.com

(your way and this way both are ideal.) with the net cage however, i think u'll be able to contain the fruit flies even better


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

The mantis may simply be old. That would at least explain it's lethargicness. Or you could be making too much of it. Don't want to sound insensitive but since you have two of them anyway, I wouldn't worry too much :lol:


----------

